# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Vivarium Plant and Frog Meet in SoCal

## BonnieLorraine

I figured I would post this here, since I will be having my shade houses and greenhouses open for tours. If anyone is interested in learning more about plants, vivarium building, or dart frogs and is in the SoCal area, be sure to drop by our SCADS meet on May 11th at 3 pm. There is a $5 fee to attend (to cover food costs), and we will be providing sodas, bottled water, grilled sirloin steak shish kebabs, chicken kebabs, chili lime rub chicken, side dishes, salad, and dessert. Vendors will be setting up tables in the yard as well, selling a variety of animals and supplies. It's a great opportunity to meet local reptile enthusiasts (in addition to the frog people, we will also have gecko, chameleon, and monitor people attending, along with members of SCHAR). You can add yourself to our facebook invite list https://www.facebook.com/events/566350430064237/ or send me a pm here to be added to the list. So far we have over 50 people attending. As for what you can see, here are some snaps of my "old" shade house, the second one is going up next week and will be even larger  :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

Times like these make me regret living on the east coast. I'll be there in spirit. Hope you have a great time.

----------


## bill

> Times like these make me regret living on the east coast. I'll be there in spirit. Hope you have a great time.


ditto  :Smile:

----------


## bill

hey Bonnie. i know you do a lot with broms, but out of curiosity, do you have any pics of the aroids you are working with currently?

----------

